# LED CENTER TAIL LIGHTS?



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Has anyone heard installing LED's between the backup lights? Is the red plastic trasparent? Looks like if you used about 20 LED's it would look good.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it may look good or it may look really busy. i forget what car has that oem but im not a big fan. im sure its a gm car.............hence me not being a big fan :thumbup:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yup
the caddies (STS I think) have a string of LEDs for the upper brake light


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just said fuck it, and had the entire mess molded.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> yup
> the caddies (STS I think) have a string of LEDs for the upper brake light


na the caddies have nice looking LED's i think i am thinking of a bonniville :thumbdwn: or something in that fammily. and im and 98% sure hes talking about filling the rear reflector or almost filling


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> na the caddies have nice looking LED's i think i am thinking of a bonniville :thumbdwn: or something in that fammily. and im and 98% sure hes talking about filling the rear reflector or almost filling


i think it would look nasty


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i have a idea to do something with the trunk panel sort of like a 745 or they tyc tailights for the 98-02 accord but i'm not sure what or how


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that was what i was planning on doing... but using Luxeon LEDs which are the brightest on the market and so expensive.

i also was planning to do something of the sort with the tail lights


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> na the caddies have nice looking LED's i think i am thinking of a bonniville :thumbdwn: or something in that fammily. and im and 98% sure hes talking about filling the rear reflector or almost filling



It was the Caddy Catera :loser: ...those things look like fireflys playing laser tag inside them!


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> that was what i was planning on doing... but using Luxeon LEDs which are the brightest on the market and so expensive.
> 
> i also was planning to do something of the sort with the tail lights


How about a carbon fiber overlay? :thumbup: 

I already talked to my supervisor about it and he said he needs people in order to go ahead with it.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> How about a carbon fiber overlay? :thumbup:
> 
> I already talked to my supervisor about it and he said he needs people in order to go ahead with it.


.give me credit........lol no that would really look awsome with your grill (im saving for it :thumbup: ) and then lui's led tails omg the car would look clean. and the cool this is its real cf not that stupid fake plastic that looks like a black/grey checker board :thumbdwn:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> .give me credit........lol no that would really look awsome with your grill (im saving for it :thumbup: ) and then lui's led tails omg the car would look clean. and the cool this is its real cf not that stupid fake plastic that looks like a black/grey checker board :thumbdwn:



Credit to 1.6pete for the overlay idea! :thumbup: 

(happy now?!)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> Credit to 1.6pete for the overlay idea! :thumbup:
> 
> (happy now?!)


hehe ............yes


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

trust me doing the led conversion isnt as easy as it seems. and if you want the ones like the new BMW , G35 and stuff you hafta buy the Luxeon LED's which arent cheap and affordable as the others but it is also 10 X brighter than standard LEDs


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> trust me doing the led conversion isnt as easy as it seems. and if you want the ones like the new BMW , G35 and stuff you hafta buy the Luxeon LED's which arent cheap and affordable as the others but it is also 10 X brighter than standard LEDs


i never said it was, im just saying by what you have described about the tails and the grill i have seen on his car and thinking of what the rear would look like it would look outstanding. i just wish i new how to do the led circuit boards and what not and id give it a go maybe. but i don't really have the patience. and im sure once you have it done it will look just like all your other stuff......great


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> It was the Caddy Catera :loser: ...those things look like fireflys playing laser tag inside them!


Those cars got some power


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Those cars got some power


That's no excuse for the tail lights!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

a bentley continental T has a twin turbo 6.75 litre v8 with like 700 or so ftlbs of torque but thats now excuse for the basic design not changing in 50 years.
and as far as switching the taillights to led you can do like this guy did on hidforums and stick a round led taillight for trucktrailer in your taillight housing and just splice the wires to your connectors.


----------

